# Your Top 5 Movies



## Mishkaz

I'm wondering what everyones top 5 movies are. Do we all like the same things? I mean you all like Stargate so you obviously have good taste, do our tastes run the same for other things?

'spose I'd better get the ball rolling:

1. Bladerunner
2. Terminator 2
3. Aliens
4. The Breakfast Club (see, I don't just watch sci-fi)
5. Hmmmm, I'll have to think about #5, I've narrowed it down to three. Guess I should have prepared my list before starting this thread.

Who's next please?


----------



## Corzafa

ok
1. The Green Mile
2. The Rock
3. The Matrix
4. The Gladiator
5. Star wars Trilogy

Good Enough?


----------



## Cat

Hey, note the Australian content of Corzafa's top five.

Aussie, Aussie, Aussie!!!


----------



## Jade_dragonflier

Um, undoubtedly I'll be hitting myself on the head later for forgetting some crucial favourite, but here goes....

1. The Rock
2. Devil's Advocate
3. The Matrix
4. The James Bond series as a whole.... my favourite probably being Tomorrow Never Dies (I love Pierce Brosnan!)
5. Usual Suspects

ok, I'm sure I'm forgetting lots of great movies that should be up there.... but that's the best I can manage!

jdf


----------



## Corzafa

Im glad someone mentioned the bond films or i would of had to make changes to my list. One of the movies i was sure to of popped up would have been stargate the movie.


----------



## Martouf

in no particular order

bond movies (from Dr No to T.W.I.N.E.)
the matrix
final destination
gladiator
SG movie


it's kind of hard to pick just from my head, i really need to be in a vid. shop (i would like to say 'The Rock' and 'Con Air' but only because my mind has been stimulated by you guys posting them)


----------



## Mishkaz

hmmm.....do I see a pattern forming?

better not count my wormholes before they're open, need more data

Please be advised that all information obtained in this survey will be passed on to database agencies who will then ring you up while you're on the toilette and try to sell you Hellmans Mayonnaise, paved driveways and religion.
Thankyou for your participation. Your free pen will be with you in a few days (a few days from the next millenium), subject to availablilty. Have a nice day


----------



## skydiver

shawshank redemption
classic star wars
top gun
sound of music
the paper

and white christmas once a year


----------



## padders

The Matrix
American Beauty
Gladiator
The Shawshank Redemption
The Great Escape

probably not my favourite 5 but my favourite 5 of the top of my head.


----------



## Mishkaz

aaah, Shawshank redemption, a fine film, I'd forgotten about that one. Good choice.

Sky, I've not heard of "the paper", tell me more please

cheers


----------



## skydiver

it's a fantastic movie. it's a ron howard film starring michael keaton, marisa tomai, randy quaid, robert duval, and a famous blond actress whose name escapes me.
anyway it's 24 hours in the lives of the folk at the new york post...action, drama, angst.
all in all it's really good and was totally overlooked, like shawshank was overlooked, i think jurassic park got so much press that year it just slipped by the way side.
but if you're in the mood for 2 hrs of good entertainment...the paper is a goody.

no real sfx or explosions though...

i should add shindler's list to my list...not somehting i'd watch every day or anything, but very good. incredibly intense though. the fact that spielberg won't let his children watch it should tell you something.


----------



## padders

oh agreeing with you on shindler's list..

glad you all like shawshank redemption a brilliant film.

What is everyone's favourite comedy film?


----------



## SGPflughaupt

My favs at the moment in no particular order...

The Matrix
12:01
Galaxy Quest
Men In Black
Independance Day

A definite SF theme there..


----------



## Martouf

> _Originally posted by padders _
> *
> probably not my favourite 5 but my favourite 5 of the top of my head. *



yeah, that's what i was trying to say but couldn't 

Independance DAy is damn good too!
what abotu 'the hurricane' ?


----------



## Texane

No particular order except No. 1:

1.  Bladerunner
2.  The Matrix
3.  Star Wars (1)
4.  City of Angels


----------



## Corzafa

and texane.... Your last pick?


----------



## Texane

You know, I'm probably going to be blasted for this one, but I've seen DOGMA more than once.  There's just so much to it.  And it's a scream (but you really have to have a good sense of humor to enjoy it).


----------



## Martouf

hehe, tisk tisk, such a *bad* movie is dogma...

has anyone seen 'halfbaked' ???


----------



## peachy

this is a hard one, because there's a few
films i'm still waiting to see, like "the mummy"
"gladiator" and "american beauty" but here goes
1= sg movie
2= men in black
3= independance day
4= as good as it gets
5= notting hill
they are not in any particular order..peachy


----------



## padders

peachy.. they are good choices. I loved MIB it was so so funny if a little short. Notting Hill is another great film if slightly unbelievable ... Independance day i like despite the "upload your virus to the mothership...." hehe.. but havn't seen as good as it gets.

American beauty is a brilliant film if you watch it in the right way.. quite a lot of a message in it and gladiator is pretty cool as well.


----------



## Mishkaz

> _Originally posted by Texane _
> *No particular order except No. 1:
> 
> 1.  Bladerunner
> 2.  The Matrix
> 3.  Star Wars (1)
> 4.  City of Angels *



Thanks Tex, first: for having Bladerunner as number one, I could bore the balls off a buffalo with all the stuff I like (and know) about that film, and Two: for putting City Of Angels in your list. I can't believe I forgot that one, I've only watched it about 8 times!!! Now I know why I left number five blank on my list, City of Angels definitely goes in.
Cheers

ps Depending on how bigga fan you are of Bladerunner I got an excellent book for crimbo called "Future Noir: The Making Of Bladerunner" by Paul M. Sammon, who's been reporting on the Bladerunner project since before it started filming and has watched it's rise to cult status over the years. It's full of fascinating stuff, ya might like it. (It's 432 pages long and I'd read half of it by Boxing Day, I was the world's most antisocial git over Christmas 'coz I always had my nose in that book)


----------



## padders

uh oh.. city of angels.. now i think i decided i was not going to like this before i watched it but um... nah.. definitely not for me.. i think "silly" came to mind but i know so many who like it it must just be me


----------



## skydiver

comedy films:
the birdcage _robin williams and nathen lane as gay guys (no offense to anyone) but they were hysterical
the grinch - i don't like jim carrey but it was funny
9 to 5 - if you've ever worked in an office you gotta love this one (showing my age huh)
four weddings and a funeral
and i'm drawing a blank on more.
which is weird cause i've got hundreds of movies in the basement just can't pull out a title


----------



## Texane

9 to 5!  OH YEAH.  (a/k/a Goa'uld Symbiote Song)


"And he's out of the shoot. And Ms. Dora Lee has him lassoed.  And he's down! (roping his hands and feet like a calf)

"Why are you doing this to me?

"You know why."

"Because I'm a hypocrytical, egotistical,  lying sonofab____?"

"That's right!"

"And she has him in under 8 seconds!" (hands up in the air)


(symbiotes singing)

Workin' 9 to 5
what a way to make a livin'
barely gettin' by
it's all takin' and no givin'
they just use your mind
and they never give you credit
it's enough to drive you
crazy if you let it!

9 to 5
for the service and devotion
you would think that I
would deserve a fat promotion
they just move ahead
and you never get the credit
it's enough to drive you
crazy if you let it!


______________________________(?)

you're just a step on the boss man's ladder,
but you've got dreams he'll never take away.
You're in the same boat with alot of your friends,
waitin' for the day your ship'll come in,
and the tide's gonna come, and it's all gonna roll your way!

Workin' 9 to 5 . . .


----------



## skydiver

LOL you make me want to go watch it.

working girl is also good, and did you  know there is a tiny little snippit of david duchovney in it?

btw, slightly off topic, i was watching an eps of seven days and who did i see but sarah/osiris...kept expecting her eyes to glow and her to ribbon frank.


----------



## Texane

For Duchovny fans, he returns to the X-Files on Feb. 25th.

Padders, City of Angels is one of those movies that is really good, but really sad - you don't watch it over and over again.


----------



## Mishkaz

*Doh!*

Just remembered "Highlander", won't fit on my list coz I'd have to remove one of the others. Oh yeah, and that Arnie film where he's tracking the alien thru the jungle, the name escapes me at the mo. I may have to cheat and do another top five. As for comedy flicks, I reckon Waynes World would have to be in there, the bit with Wayne messing about while Cassandra is on the phone absolutely slays me every time. Oh hell, now I've just remembered "Sixth Sense" also. Whose idea was it to have only five in the list?......oh that's right it was me (beats her head against her desk).


----------



## MythingLink

Five movies, huh?

Uh let's see:

Gettysburg
Braveheart
Highlander
Bladerunner (complete with voice over)
2001: A Space Odyssey

As of this moment I'd also have to add The Perfect Storm.   Oh and Merlin.

Cheers,


----------



## skydiver

think you're talking about predator.

how about jaws. people at work used to know i was having a stressful day ( i worked at the video dept of a grocery store)
when i put jaws in to watch. that's cause i used to pretend the swimmers were my customers and i was cheering for the shark. 'we need a bigger boat.' lol
tha abyss was good also...guess ALL aliens aren't out to suck out your brains or have you for lunch.


----------



## Texane

Oh, yeah!

Braveheart
The Seventh Sign (although I'm not a Demi fan, particularly)


----------



## Jade_dragonflier

ooh, braveheart and sixth sense! great films!

what I find interesting is the number of people putting Gladiator on their list - I watched it recently and while it was visually powerful and I enjoyed it, I was somehow not very satisfied at the end.  I wasn't even too enthused about the music and I'm a big Hans Zimmer fan (although most of you probably have no idea who I'm talking about).

But anyway, I sat down with Gladiator expecting that I'd probably want to watch it twice, but I'm not all that keen.... like I said, it was enjoyable, but I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.

so why does everyone else love it? any insight?

Jade df


----------



## Jaxie

Galdiator?

It was okay.... i especially like it because of that fact that the main actor was part New Zealander (woohooo)
I have to agree though it could have been better, and my thumbs up to all those with The Sixth Sense on their list - Great movie (i love Bruce Willis)
Okay
thats my bit
Jaxie


----------



## Martouf

my favourite part in gladiator, was when they took down the 5 chariots, it was cooL!

has anyone seen 'the whole nine yards' ?


----------



## Vera

Only 5? Ok, here're mine:

1. Blade Runner
2. Terminator
3. Planet of the Apes
4. Charly
5. Some Like It Hot

And I like almost all the films with my favourite actors RDA and Michael Biehn.


----------



## peachy

i forgot about braveheart, what a film
pretty long but well worth it..peachy


----------



## peachy

i loved the birdcage as well
sooo funny. there is just too many
good films around it's hard to 
choose just 5...peachy
padders- jack nickolson was in
as good as it gets,it was a great film.


----------



## jsc

Top five Drama... everyone will hate me

Grand Illusion

Any Kurasawa film (Roshomon, Seven Samarai, Ran, Kagamusha et cetera I even like Dos Ka Dai)

Broken Blossoms (Richard Barthemless and Lillian Gish)

Speilburg movies (Color Purple, Amistad, Shindler's list, et cetra.)

The early race films...  Just because!

Comedies!

Some like it hot

Bringing up Baby

Working girl

Blazing Saddles

Young Frankenstein


----------



## MythingLink

> _Originally posted by jsc _
> *
> Any Kurasawa film (Roshomon, Seven Samarai, Ran, Kagamusha et cetera I even like Dos Ka Dai)
> *



I would suggest that anyone who likes movies watch any of the above, but my favorite is Ran.  It was an extremely powerful movie and one you won't forget for a very long time.  

Another powerful movie is Das Boot.  If you haven't seen it, go out and rent it.  You won't be disappointed.

Cheers,


----------



## padders

Yes i liked Das Boot, powerful is really the best way to describe it.. even enjoyed it with subtitles 

Gladiator.. i don't know it is epic.. it is like a greek tradegdy set in roman times. Hard to really describe why i liked it - a hard film to review i think... a bit long is perhaps a complaint but still i really enjoyed it.

I havn't had any comments about my choice of American Beauty. Any one for anyone?


----------



## padders

Oh and the sixth sense, yes that was a brilliant film. His newest one unbreakable was not nearly as good but was still watchable (if a bit predictable) which is why the sixth sense was just so good.. i didn't realise till pretty near the end


----------



## Vera

There're so many good films, I'll try to divide them into several categories like jsc before me.

Sci-fi:
1. Blade Runner
2. Terminator
3. The Planet of the Apes
4. Charly
5. Excalibur

Drama:
1. Hamlet (L. Olivier)
2. Dead Ringers (Jeremy Irons)
3. La Mort en direct (aka Deathwatch) (H. Keitel, R. Schneider)
4. Guess Who's Coming to Dinner (S. Tracy, S. Poitier, K. Hepburn)
5. Goodbye, Mr. Chips (P. O'Toole)

Comedy:
1. Some Like It Hot (J. Lemmon, T. Curtis)
2. La Grande vadrouille (aka Don't Look Now - We're Being Shot) (Bourvil, L. De Funes)
3. The Million Pound Note (G. Peck)
4. Roman Holiday (G. Peck, A. Hepburn)
5. Working Girl (H. Ford, M. Griffith)

...and an odd mix of films like romances, westerns, musicals etc.
1. The African Queen (H. Bogart, K. Hepburn)
2. My Fair Lady (R. Harrison, A. Hepburn)
3. The Magnificent Seven (Y. Brynner...)
4. Dances With Wolves (K. Costner)
5. The Sting (P. Newman, R. Redford)

Sorry, there're not only 5 films, but I can't help myself... I love all these films.


----------



## Corzafa

Heh some top choices vera


----------



## Vera

Thanx, Corzy.


----------



## Corzafa

sorry for double posting but i just finished my list 

Comedy
1. Booty Call
2. Half Baked
3. American Pie
4. Scream
5. Halloween H20

Drama
1. Gladiator (action or drama?)
2. The green mile
3. The Godfather
4. The Devils Advocate
5.

Action
1. Bond Films (all ofem)
2. The rock
3. Beverly Hills cop, 1,2,3
4. The Matrix
5. Bad Boys

Sci Fi
1. Star wars
2. Stargate
3. John grisham's Vampire ( not sure on the title of this one)
4. Blade Runner
5. The mummy

Good enough? A lot easier this wa. dont you think?


----------



## padders

Vera.. i have hardly seen any of those, i don't watch enough films 

corzafa... ekkk how did the matrix escape from science fiction agghh  but i like the list. Gladiator.. drama i recon


----------



## Vera

Ah, I forgot action/adventure category... 

1. Lethal Weapon - all of them (M. Gibson, D. Glover)
2. Die Hard 1 (B. Willis)
3. The Hitcher (R. Hauer)
4. Indiana Jones - all of them (H. Ford)
5. Mad Max - all of them (M. Gibson)


----------



## Corzafa

> _Originally posted by padders _
> *Vera.. i have hardly seen any of those, i don't watch enough films
> 
> corzafa... ekkk how did the matrix escape from science fiction agghh  but i like the list. Gladiator.. drama i recon  *



Heh your right padders' wasnt thinking straight 

Gladiator i wasnt to sure because it has action but it also has a story line which most actions are just shootem up and kill the baddies 

Vera's movies are on a channel here in aus called encore, ive seen a few of them like sound of music guess whos coming to dinner and a few others on her list, there actually not half bad


----------



## padders

sound of music is great, my mum's favourite film


----------



## Corzafa

i didnt actually like it, i couldnt stand that Julie (sp?) Andrews singing


----------



## padders

arr.. it is great... i like musicals, i havn't seen it for ages now so going to have to watch it again.


----------



## Corzafa

*#800*

im sorry :: hides ::


----------



## Vera

Congrats, Corzy.


----------



## Vera

> _Originally posted by padders _
> *sound of music is great, my mum's favourite film  *



Yeah, I like this musical too.


----------



## peachy

*800*

way to go corzafa...peachy


----------



## peachy

*me too*

liked "the sound of music" that is...peachy


----------



## MythingLink

Musicals are my bread and butter as well as the old black and whites.  

Sound of Music
Music Man
West Side Story
Cabaret
Godspell
JC Superstar

Any film by Hitchcock is worth watching a couple of hundred times.  What that man could do with camera angles and shadows is fantastic.

Want to watch a tear jerker?

An Affair to Remember
Magnificent Obsession

And then just because they are great films:

Giant
The Quiet Man
Gunga Din
Zulu
Whatever Happened to Baby Jane
All About Eve
Dark Victory

Cheers,


----------



## MythingLink

Forgot the comedies:

Father Goose
Bringing Up Baby
Operation Petticoat
I Was a Male Warbride
almost any Rock Hudson and Doris Day movie

more current

I love Tim Curry:

Clue 
Rocky Horror Picture Show 

Cheers,


----------



## Vera

How can I forgot Cabaret?! It's a great film.


----------



## padders

my school did cabaret as a music, i loved it - didn't know there was a film will have to watch it.

What did you think of the film version (well two now i think) of les miserables. It is my favourite "live musical" and i really enjoyed the film as well. I want to see the new version sometime.


----------



## Vera

As far as I remember I've only seen two old film versions of Les Miserables - with Jean Gabin and with Lino Ventura. Both were very nice.


----------



## jsc

Loved the JeanGabin Les MIserables!  Yes Yes to Hitchcock!!!

Watch many times and look for hitch to appear in them.  Best time finding him was in LIFEBOAT....


----------



## Corzafa

> _Originally posted by Vera _
> *Congrats, Corzy.  *



Heh thanks Vera


----------



## MythingLink

> _Originally posted by jsc _
> *
> 
> Watch many times and look for hitch to appear in them.  Best time finding him was in LIFEBOAT.... *



Kind of difficult to miss him in Lifeboat.   I'm thinking that Peter DeLuise must be a Hitchcock fan.

Cheers,


----------



## jsc

Yes.. but Joe and I didn't think he would turn up in the LIFEBOAT and he did! But we had to see it twice!


----------



## MythingLink

North by Northwest he's in the airport reading a newspaper.  My memory needs refreshing.  Which one is it that we just see his shadow (and what a shadow it is) through a glass pane in a door?

Cheers,


----------



## SGPflughaupt

> _Originally posted by MythingLink _
> *Musicals are my bread and butter as well as the old black and whites.
> 
> Sound of Music
> Music Man
> West Side Story
> Cabaret
> Godspell
> JC Superstar
> 
> *


*

What about the Rodgers and Hammerstein classics...
Seven Brides for Seven Brothers or Kiss Me Kate to name two.*


----------



## MythingLink

Seven Brides for Seven Brothers is a particular favorite of mine.  It was also my mother's favorite musical.  She could watch it over and over again.

I remember a time when sometime in November or December every year, one of the channels would show The Wizard of Oz and Mary Martin's Peter Pan.  It was something we all looked forward to and kind of heralded in the holidays.

Cheers,


----------



## Mishkaz

Gosh darn it, I'd forgotten what excellent films there have been until they all start cropping up on this thread.
Just remembered another totally overlooked film "Leon", anyone seen it?


----------



## Mishkaz

*UPDATE*

Here's the voting so far (It's not mega-accurate cos I couldn't always tell which was a vote and which was a "yeah, I agree with you") but I've included those who sneaked a few more than 5 choices (like..er..me, for example)

1. The Matrix (7)
2. Bladerunner (6)
3. The Rock (4)
4. Gladiator (4)
5. Star Wars (4)
6. Braveheart (4)

All the others got 3 or less votes/mentions, but you can change that by the next update.

cheers all

Mishkaz

(what happened to the Stargate movie, only 3 votes? You should be ashamed of yourselves, heh heh)


----------



## Texane

7 Brides was just shown here yesterday.  What a great musical!


----------



## Martouf

i just watched "rush hour" yesterday 
very good!


----------



## Corzafa

irush hour is a cool movie but i cant wait for rush hour 2 to finish and come out


----------



## Martouf

hehe, can't wait either
has anyone see "Romeo Must Die"  ????


----------



## Corzafa

i cant say i have seen romeo must die. any good?


----------



## jsc

ACTION, ACTION, ACTION!  Asgard enjoyed it, I feel asleep during the action!  Lots of kicks and jumps but it wasn't Jackie Chan who leaves you laughing and gasping at his stunts!


----------



## skydiver

i'm not a bit kung fu fan but the jackie chan western one...the title totally escapes me right now but he's running around the old west...it's hysterical.

how about the classics, ten commandments, cleopatra man i can watch those every year.

gone with the wind...used to be a favotite but right now i haven't seen it for a couple of years.

how about the three musketeerd, the newest version with keifer sutherland, charlie sheen...even got tim curry...love that movie. used to watch it at the video store so much i had the lines memorized.

katherine hepburn movies are also great like the lion in winter.


----------



## jsc

Lion In Winter with Peter O'Toole and Anthony Hopkins in his first Movie role as Young Richard the Lion Heart.
Pat and Mike
Bringing Up Baby with Cary Grant
Little Women
Philadelphia Story
Adam's Rib
Woman of the Year
Long Day's Journey into Night
Rain maker
Summertime
African Queen
There are many many many these are a few of my faves!

She has retired now. And lives in Conneticutt very hapily.


----------



## Texane

Yeah, Cleo on the Sphinx traveling into Rome with her entourage is a big one.


----------



## skydiver

i just wish they'd show some of these old classics on the big screen. 
films like ten commandments, gone with the wind, wizard of oz, cleoplatra. etc...they were made for 30 foot screens. i try to imagine them with surround sound and bigger than life.


----------



## jsc

dHave seen all on the big screen. Sometimes ithelpls to live near Hollywood.


----------



## Aurora

Ooooohhhh, this is too hard.  To pick just 5 movies?    Well, here goes, in no particular order:

  a.     Sense & Sensibility (Emma Thompson etc)
  b.     The Empire Strikes Back
  c.     It's A Wonderful Life
  d.     The Wizard of Oz
  e.     The Indiana Jones Trilogy (I know that's a cheat, but I can't pick just one!)


----------



## peachy

i loved sense & sensability, and pride &
prejudice, that mr d'arcy was something
else. i liked any of katherine hepburns films,
and audrey hepburn ones, the weepier the better
i love to watch all the old b&w films...peachy


----------



## jsc

Peachy,

I love the old black and whites also, but my son wonders why they can't colorize them.... otherwise he doesn't watch them! What a kid, GROAN!


----------



## peachy

*hi jsc*

i know what you mean about kids, mine are the same
they refer to b&w films as in the old days,cheek
back then they didn't have sp effects, so they had to rely
on a good story. i did make them watch a wonderful life
at xmas, and i'm happy to say they loved it...peachy


----------



## MythingLink

There have been so many clones of It's a Wonderful Life, but none can match the original.  It's tradition around here to watch it and at least one of the Scrooge's around Christmas.  For Ian we watch the Mr. Magoo version and for me the past couple of Christmas' it's been Patrick Stuart.

Oh the movie version of Caberet had Joel Grey and Liza Manelli in it.  It you get a chance, watch it.  It's great.

Cheers,


----------



## MythingLink

> _Originally posted by skydiver _
> *i'm not a bit kung fu fan but the jackie chan western one...the title totally escapes me right now but he's running around the old west...it's hysterical.
> 
> *



Shanghai Noon.   My all time favorite Jackie Chan is Rumble In The Bronx.  Second would probably be Rush Hour.

Cheers,


----------



## MythingLink

My daughter is here visiting which is why I haven't been posting much, but yesterday we were all sitting around the kitchen table watching Vet put together a model of the Titanic and talking and we got talking about movies we'll watch over and over again and movies that scared us when we were kids.

A couple of movies that my son will watch countless times (and has) are Tremors and Evil Dead 2 (and of course then he has to watch Tremors 2 and Army of Darkness).  

Sam, my daughter, and I had to laugh when we remembered that the one movie that scared her older sister so badly that I had to rearrange the furniture in the bedroom so the beds were away from the windows was C.H.U.D.  

I loved to watch the old horror movies and science fiction movies on TV when I was younger, but they would scare me a bit until my mother told me that there wasn't anything to be worried about - they always destroyed the monster/alien in the end.  That made me feel better.  I had to be about 6.  Then I snuck out of my bedroom one day and watched Invasion of the Body Snatchers.  I can vividly remember I would not go near the sink when Mom was washing dishes nor would I take a bath if she put bubbles in the bath.   After watching Invasion From Mars, I wouldn't go near the sandbox or anyplace where there was sand.  So much for always getting them in the end. 

The movie I remember scaring my sister was When Worlds Collide and War of the Worlds.

Cheers,


----------



## jsc

MythingLink..Did you see Pshcyo (the Hitchcock version) with Anthony Perkins and Janet Leigh on the screen?  A friend and I saw it in re-release when we were in High School.  We had to stand in front of the bathroom door when we showered (each guarding it for the other) that night before we went to bed.  My friend didn't take a shower without a guard for months afterward.  Needless to say her father forbad us those movies!  I wasn't as nervous, I took A LOT of baths!  But for years in the shower scene where the blood and water go down the drain... We both swore it was in color not black and white!

Remember Ray Harryhausen?  This for any old horror movie buffs!  He was my idol along with Poitier and Neuman!

[Edited by jsc on 01-22-2001 at 03:36 PM]


----------



## Cap'tCrash

Oh my what a choice to make, It's like asking who's the fav. sprog. But here goes'

Drama    =   Tissue Rating
Das Boot          9/10
Meet Joe Black    8/10
The Great Escape  8/10
Towering Inferno
Any thing with John Wayne

Comedy/ Musical
Strictly Ballroom (love it love it love it)
Fargo
7 Brides
Grease
The Adventures of Robin Hood


Sci fic
Matrix
Star Trek The Voyage Home
Close Encounters
MiB
War of the Worlds


----------



## MythingLink

> _Originally posted by jsc _
> *MythingLink..Did you see Pshcyo (the Hitchcock version) with Anthony Perkins and Janet Leigh on the screen?  A friend and I saw it in re-release when we were in High School.  We had to stand in front of the bathroom door when we showered (each guarding it for the other) that night before we went to bed.  My friend didn't take a shower without a guard for months afterward.  Needless to say her father forbad us those movies!  I wasn't as nervous, I took A LOT of baths!  But for years in the shower scene where the blood and water go down the drain... We both swore it was in color not black and white!
> 
> Remember Ray Harryhausen?  This for any old horror movie buffs!  He was my idol along with Poitier and Neuman!
> 
> [Edited by jsc on 01-22-2001 at 03:36 PM] *



Anything by Hitch was watched over and over in my house, but those really didn't scare me as when I was younger.  Although I will get a shiver everytime I see a swarm of sparrows swoop in and perch on the telephone lines along the road. 

Ray Harryhausen will always be remembered.  We watched The Mummy the other day and the fight scene between Brandon and the mummies always makes me think of all those Jason movies.  I'm glad they did the homage to him.  It's always nice to see that the film makers of today appreciate what was done by the masters of their day.

Cheers,


----------



## jsc

My brother went on a day date with my 'boyfriend' and I. We went to see the Seventh Voyage of Sinbad. When Sinbad was fighting the skeletons I was cheering for, "Ray, Yeah! Ray."
I think we were the only three people cheering that way because noone else knew how he was!



I am glad to see the old masters honored, also!


----------



## Mishkaz

Crash, cool choices for your top five(s). Strictly ballroom is hilarious. I also like Muriels Wedding, I think it was made by the same team.

As for scary movies, the only film I couldn't watch all the way thru as a kid was The Fog. I always bolted and ran at the bit where Jamie Lee Curtis and the trucker (sorry forgot his name) hear the door knock and the camera shows you a hook rapping on their glass door. I always scarpered before they answered. When I finally watched the whole thing years later I was disgusted to find that the (person) at the door had vanished because the 'witching hour' had passed. Taught me not to be such a big wuss in future.
cheers
Mishkaz


----------



## OzScaper

> _Originally posted by Cap'tCrash _
> *Comedy/ Musical
> 7 Brides
> *


That was good, and usually I don't like musicals 

Anyway
The Matrix
The Saint
Dirty Dancing
The Fifth Element
MI2

The list goes on and on and..
Well you get the picture  get it ??!?!

Scifi is the best though


----------



## Annette

*Top 5 movies*

My favourite top 5 movies are:-

1) The Color Purple
2) Star Trek: The Voyage Home
3) Mrs Doubtfire
4) X-Files The Movie
5) Stargate The Movie

Just thought I'd add my favs.


----------



## peachy

i loved mrs doubtfire, i forgot about that one,
and the voyage home was my fav old trek movie..peachy


----------



## Vera

What peachy said. I just wanna say the same.


----------



## jsc

Well,  my son, Asgard, has seen  ST II: Wrath of Khan
and ST IV: Voyage Home but he likes STtng:First Contact better.  I asked him why, He replied "Hey, isn't Picard the first and best Captain of the Enterprise!"  Then I realized he had grown up watching TNG and DS9.  TOS was not his fave.

When he has seen it with me he calls it "Back in the Days TREK" with his ya know before the REAL series! LOLLOL!!!


----------



## Gilraen

After much thought my top five list would go something like this:-  1. Star Wars (All the ones with Han Solo)
        2.The Philadelphia Story (James Stewart is brilliant)
        3. The Evil Dead 2 (The scene with the hand seems to have spawned a whole movie of its own!)
        4. The Mummy (Brendan Fraser ahhh!!)
        5. Singin' In The Rain (The best Musical ever!)
        6. The Rocky Horror Show (Lets Do The Timewarp Again!)
I know thats 6 but there are far too many great films out there.
Didn't like Gladiator, but Russell Crowe was fantastic in it.

Braveheart was OK but caused far too much of the Braveheart, kill the English, mentality in Scotland.


----------



## muzungu

There are far too many great films to choose from, but i would have to say that my top five best films are

1=Matrix
2=Return of the Jedi
3=Gladiator
4=The World is not Enough
5=The Thomas Crown Affair


----------



## peachy

i have just seen the mummy at long last, and it was great, i just loved it, and brendon fraser wow...peachy


----------



## Annette

*the mummy*

Hi peachy, i've seen the mummy and thought the special fx were pretty good. brendan fraser is a very good actor. i have also seen him in california man (the one where he is a cave man and thawed out). think thats the one. any help please. Annette.


----------



## jsc

Annette,

You were very close with california man.. the movie is "Encino Man".  Encino is a town in the Valley
behind LA! Think of Valley Girls and you got that culture!


----------



## muzungu

Hi

I'm afraid I have to change my top five films having just seen Ang Lees Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon. It was a brilliant film. So my new revised list is.

1=Matrix
2=Gladiator
3=Couching Tiger Hidden Dragon
4=Return of the Jedi
5=The Thomas Crown Affair


----------



## peachy

i want to add "the mummy" to my ever growing list of fav's, i seen it a few weeks ago and it was brilliant, i just loved it...peachy


----------



## squire

Hmm top 5 fave movies eh? Thats a tough one...but, here goes:

1. The Blues Brothers
2. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
3. Die Hard
4. The Mummy
5. Detroit Rock City

YEAH!!!!


----------



## Gilraen

Brendan Fraser in George Of The Jungle. In that loin cloth mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## peachy

*george of the jungle*

oh why did you have to go and remind me of that film, now i'll have to go and watch it again (haha) and that loin cloth, what can i say...peachy


----------



## Annette

*Brendan Fraser*

Hi jsc, just to let you know I was right about the film 'California Man'. It was called 'Encino Man' in the States but was renamed when it appeared over here. (in the UK). Annette.


----------



## jsc

Good Heavens!  I am sorry about the correction.  I guess they thought that nobody would know where Encino was. So they changed it. Interesting.


----------



## Gilraen

Just thought of another great film. Bill and Teds Bogus Journey.
Brilliant film!! The bit where they are thrown off the same cliff they were watching in Star Trek was hysterical.

Hey, Don't Fear The Reaper Dude!!!!!!


----------



## Krystal

My top 5 movies are:

1- Interview with the Vampire
2- Stargate
3- The Matrix
4- Armageddon
5- Seven Years in Tibet


----------



## Black Dove

*My five... er Ten*

The A list

1. The Fugitive
2.MiB
3.Stargate
4.Fight Club
5.Gladiator

The B list

1.The Matrix
2.Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
3.Star Trek 4
4.The Back to the Future Trilogy
5.ID4


----------



## Kyp

um...let me see......
1. The Pretender 2001 (made for TV movies count right..)
2. Star Wars- all 
3. Top Gun
4. The Matrix and The Replaements
5. X-Mem

Just to name a few.... There are soooooooo many more!


----------



## padders

moving this to the Science Fiction Film section as although lots of these films arn't sci-fi lots are. Also help get you guys using the films section me and mything have been working very hard on!


----------



## Annette

Thanx Padders and MythingLink for all your hard work. We all appreciate it but isn't it strange most of our favourite films are Science Fiction ones?

Annette.


----------



## padders

well not really. We like sci-fi so i guess we like sci-fi films.


----------



## OzScaper

scifi is the best 

not much can beat it


----------



## Gilraen

Sci-fi films rule !!!!!!!


----------



## mr.pointy

*braindead*

i keep on trying 2 fink of my top 5 movies but i can't decide


----------



## peachy

know what you mean, there's so many good film to choose from...peachy


----------



## mr.pointy

*films*

i have 2 say though i normally go for comedy + sci-fi films. Wot about u peachy?


----------



## peachy

i'm with you on that mr.pointy, i just love sci-fi, and comedy, i also like a good weepie thrown in every now and then...peachy


----------



## Gilraen

I like romantic comedies. Do those count as weepies? The Shop Around The Corner is great. I may be biased thou, I love a good James Stewart film.


----------



## squire

All time faves:

1. Blues Brothers
2. Hudson Hawk
3. Velvet Goldmine
4. The Mummy
5. Die Hard

Thats pretty hard to narrow it down to just five..so, now Ive got my top 5 comedy faves 

1. Hudson Hawk (i know its in the other list, but its a comedy so..)
2. The Burbs
3. Dumb & Dumber
4. The Money Pit
5. Ace Ventura 

Squire


----------



## OzScaper

actually, I just saw a really good weepy film the other day

called

Return To Me

it had David Duchovny in it, it was pretty sad, but it was really good 

and it had a good ending


----------



## Annette

I've got to add 'The Bone Collector' to my list of films. It is sooooooooooo good. Stars Denzel Washington and Angelina Jolie.


annette


----------



## OzScaper

I saw it at a friends house, and just before the end, say like five minutes before, he decided we were gonna go out. SO I haven't seen the end

but I sat through the entire movie (which I agree was good )


----------



## tokyogirl

i have lots of favs, but these would be the top five:



1.sabrina(the harrison ford version)
2.beauty and the beast(disney version)
3.empire records(only version)
4.the x-files(movie version)
5.the breakfast club(the 80's version)


----------



## OzScaper

I reckon mine would probaly be

The Saint
The Matrix
Starship Troopers
10 Things I Hate About You
The Patriot(Mel Gibson & Heath Ledger version)

But there's just so many good ones, so I dunno


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

does it have to be scifi movies?


----------



## OzScaper

nope, wahtever you want

you can even have fav's in categories


----------



## Annette

Hi there Zaney Chilly. It doesn't have to be sc-fi movies.


annette


----------



## Chilly

ok here goes
1) sleepers
2) tremors
3) shawshank redemption
4)aliens. 
5) terminator 1

ive proba;y forgotten one...............ill be bak..............


----------



## OzScaper

cool


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

i knew id forget something

"honor thy father and mother"
its the true stroy of the menendez brothers who killed their parents in august 1989.


----------



## OzScaper

I haven't heard of that one


----------



## tokyogirl

sleepers was such a good movie!!!!!! the book was really good too.

another one of those kind of movies was helter skelter-it's the story of charles manson and his followers.


----------



## Chilly

there is a book? who by?

oh i also loved "shawshank redemption" i cant remeber if i listed it

oz that movie is eeally cool/its a true story as well.ry to watch it.


----------



## tokyogirl

it's by Lorenzo Carcaterra aka shakes.  it's a little more detailed than the movie so if you don't think you can handle it i wouldn't read it.   but i really liked it.


----------



## Chilly

*cool*

well the movie was cool so i think ill get the book as well.our library is really small so i dont know whether they will have it but ill try.

u know wat made it worse?besides the fact that it was a true story? kevin bacon(one of my alltime fave actor)played a baddie!lol


----------



## Annette

I thought Sleepers was a pretty good film. Kevin Bacon played a good part in it.


annette


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

yeah he did a good job.have u seen escape to china? i think thats wat its called?kevin was disabled in it-mentally. no offence. i just have crude language!


----------



## Annette

Hi Chilly, I haven't seen that one. Is it good and worth watching?


annette


----------



## Chilly

*yep*

it was really heart touching.......i felt like crying when he had to got a home!


----------



## DarkChilde78

Just 5, how on Earth am I supposed to manage that. Here's my list for right now anyway, though it does tend to change day to day or sometimes hour to hour.

1. The Matrix
2. Dark City
3. Great Expectations (Ethan Hawke/Gwyneth Paltrow version)
4. A Clockwork Orange
5. Bringing Up Baby

DC


----------



## tokyogirl

bringing up baby! i love that movie!  my mom and i used to watch it all the time!  my favorite part is when the leopard gets on the roof and they have to sing to it!  you rock!


----------



## Bayleaf48

:eek4: I've got to choose between ALL of the ones that I like & rate them 1 - 5! :eek7: 

Here goes nothing then!:
1) 'Thunderbirds Are Go!'
2) 'Thunderbird 6'
3) 'Driven'
4) 'Space Cowboys'
5) 'Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within'
:blpaw:


----------



## tokyogirl

you liked driven?  i don't know anyone who actually saw it.  we all went for fast and the furious instead...


----------



## Bayleaf48

The film's F.A.B!. :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl

ok, that's the second time you used that.  what does it mean other than fabulous?


----------



## Bayleaf48

It's the code word used by International Rescue at the end of a message, a bit like 'Roger', 'Over' etc.


----------



## tokyogirl

Ahhhhhh....I see said the blind man to his deaf wife


----------



## Bayleaf48

Now you can see why I use it a fair bit & it's in my signature


----------



## Foxbat

*My 5*

Sometimes it's more interesting to know why somebody likes a thing rather than what the thing actually is. With that in mind, here's my top 5 best ever films (or sets of films)....... In descending order of course.


5:  Titus - directed by Julie Taymore. Probably the most underrated film of 1999/2000.An adaptation of Shakespeare’s tragic (and honourable) Roman General. Anthony Hopkins is immense in this visual amalgamation of past/present and fantasy. Should have won at least 2 Oscars (best picture, best original soundtrack)

4: Jean de Florette/Manon des Sources. The vibrancy of the scenery, the sharpness of the dialogue, the simplistic beauty of the plot. French filming at its finest.
3: The Lord Of The Rings Trilogy. Not only did it come close to the epic scale of the Star Wars Trilogy but actually managed to surpass it. No mean feat. A wonderful choice of location, of scenery,  of fine photography, new technology and a sense of grandeur few other works can compare to. Oh, and the acting wasn’t bad either.

2: Casablanca. The finest tragi-romance since Romeo and Juliet. The setting, _that song! _And the wonderful one-liners. Hollywood at its best!

1: Cinema Paradiso. What else? If you have a love of cinema then this is the one and only choice. That moment when Alfredo’s gift  is revealed is probably one of the most touching in World Cinema. For me, a film I can watch over and over again and tell myself that the magic of cinema is still there. 

 There are so many fine films and I'm sure that by this time next year my fickle mind will have a new top 5. So there you have it. Want to add your own? The floor is yours peeps.


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: My 5*

There are way too many to just pick five.  How about I pick five in each genre  

Ok, I'll make a stab at it.  From the top of my head ~

1. The Court Jester, Danny Kaye and Angela Landsbury do a wonderful job in this 'Robin Hood' parody.  It makes me laugh every single time.  I can also sing all the songs...so don't tempt me .

2.  Clockwise, John Cleese is another man who always makes me laugh.  I don't know if it is his lack of facial reaction to his own words or his perfect facial antics in response to certain situations.  In any case, this one has all the perfect bits - good acting, good directing, good script...

3.  The Shawshank Redemption, This one is just a beautiful and emotional movie that never loses it's luster.

4.  LOTR - ROTK.  If I have to choose one of the three, the third hit all the right spots.

5.  A Few Good Men - I'm not sure why.  I normally don't like that kind of movie but this one kept me interested all the way through, numerous times.  I think it was a combination of a good story that was well scripted.  With the exception of Jack Nicholson and Kiefer Sutherland, any of the other characters could have been played by any decent actor and the movie would still have been good.

Ok.  There's my attempt.  Tomorrow they'll all be different


----------



## littlemissattitude

*Re: My 5*

Like dwndrgn says, it changes from day to day.  But I'll give it a try in today's mood.  Won't be in any particular order, though - I'm not capable of that level of analysis today, I don't think.

The Right Stuff - Ensemble acting, a great script, wonderful subject matter, brilliant effects - but only where they're needed.  I just love this movie.

A Hard Day's Night - Well, being a Beatles fan from way, way back (I'm old enough to remember seeing them the first time they were on Sullivan's show ), of course I love this film.  But, aside from that, it really is brilliant comedy.

Rebel Without A Cause - This really is a very 50s film, but that's okay.  I love this one for so many reasons.  James Dean - don't have to say any more than that, really.  The thing is, this is a landmark film - in some ways it invented the modern teenager.  And, of course, Griffith Park Observatory is in it.  I grew up going to the observatory, I've seen countless planetarium shows there, so seeing the film brings back many memories about that.

The Day The Earth Stood Still - I've talked about this before here.  This is the perfect science fiction film.  Period.

Empire Records - Yeah.  Okay.  It's about a day in the life of a record store.  It's basically a teenager movie.  But it is just so well crafted, from my point of view, that I love it.  Also, I had a friend who worked in a record store, and it isn't all that far off the mark.

And then there are all the other films that keep popping up in my mind: "Gone With The Wind", "The Abyss", "2001", LOTR trilogy, "Home for the Holidays", "Victor/Victoria", "Kalifornia", "Manhunter", "Close Encounters of the Third Kind", the original Star Wars trilogy, and more.  I think the problem is, I've seen too many movies.  Nah.  That couldn't be it.


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: My 5*

Ooooh!  Victor/Victoria!  I love that movie!  Ok, it's now on my top five.  Along with The Princess and the Pirate - great Bob Hope movie.  Oh, oh and Antie Mame!  The original, with Rosalind Russell.  Wow.  I wish I had a whole day to watch good old 'flicks'!


----------



## McMurphy

*My Top 5 '80s Films*

I don't think I have the mental will-power to focus a top 5 list of my favorite films of all time, so I am going to cheat a little and narrow the thesis of the question down to the top 5 films from the '80s that I loved as a child.

5.) *The Neverending Story* -The first time I watched that film was in grade school.  The school (I was living in Arizona at the time) had decided to set up folding chairs and a large movie screen in the gym.  Aside from the time they maliciously tried to get over a hundred children to cry (  ) by broadcasting Where the Red Fern Grows, it was the only time I remember such a treat being given.  I fell in love with the movie and remember cheering at the ending.

4.) *Pee-Wee's Big Adventure* -Yeah, yeah, laugh it up.  I don't know why, but I loved that movie.  At least I can point out that it was directed by Tim Burton.  That must count for something, right?  I remember watching that film anytime I had a chance...even if I had to run out of the room every time the "Large Marge" part came on because it frightened me so much.

3.) *Gremlins* -Again, another movie that slightly scared me but I was not able to resist watching it whenever I had the chance.  I got a kick out of the theatre scene when all the Gremlins watched Disney's _Snow White_.  I had to cover my eyes for the Gremlin-in-the-microwave and Gremlin-in-the-fountain-at-dawnbreak scenes every time.  I am starting to think I spent a bit too much time being scared as a child....

2.) *Back to the Future* -I still love this movie.  It was flawless storytelling as far as fun, all ages films go.  I remember being frustrated with the "To Be Continued" ending for so many years before the sequels finally did come out.  I was convinced they would never end up making them.

1.) *Goonies* -Talk about a cult classic!  It was the movie that could get me to have a "meaningful" discussion with any kid on the block, regardless how much we disliked each other.  The secret to world peace is in that movie, my friends.


[What list would be complete without honorable mentions?  As I typed these selections in this post, films such as Fletch, The Burbs, Adventures in Babysitting, Monster Squad, and even Stand By Me were begging to be on the list.  Okay, so this list was more of a top 10 one in the end.  

I remember some films that I can't believe I loved as a kid.  Howard the Duck, Masters of the Universe, the Movie, and Short Circuit are the most embarrassing examples that come to mind.]

Good question!!


----------



## Brian G Turner

*Re: My Top 5 '80s Films*

Heh, I'm _not_ the only person in the world who ever enjoyed Monster Squad then? 

As for top 5...any genre? Ooh...difficult.

Would probably include, in some roundabout order:

*Once upon a time in America* - Robert DeNiro and James Woods in what I personally class as the best gangster movie ever made. Truly epic storytelling.

*Star Wars* - The original and best - it's use of themes make this akin to a modern ancient Legend, not to mention an eye-opening vision of space.

*Life of Brian* - funniest film ever made

*Bladerunner* - great atmosphere - need I say more?

Any movies by *Pixar* - these are some of the best scripted and most imaginatively directed films in modern cinematic history, IMHO.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy

*Re: My 5*

OK, I'll try:


1. Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
What can I say? Pure popcorn glory. I have seen this film scores of times and it never fails to entertain me. 

2. Pulp Fiction
Tarantino's magnum opus, I think. A story has to have a beginning, a middle and an end - by why, indeed, in that order?! My favorite part is Christopher Walken's walk-in.

3. The Ghost and the Darkness
Another great popcorn trip. Man eating lions, the plains of Africa - and India's own Om Puri in a very cool role.

4. Dark City
My favorite SF-themed film. About a million times superior to slicker movies on similar themes. 

5. The Brave
Johnny Depp is one of my favorite actors, and this movie (with a cameo by Marlon Brando) is simply one of the most haunting pictures I have ever seen.


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra

*Re: My 5*

Fun topic!

Well, for what it's worth (in absolutely NO order(?))...

- THE LAST HOUSE ON DEAD END STREET (BRILLIANT low-budget cinema from early '70s!!! Chase up the DVD, people - it's got the funniest/coolest director's commentary! HA!))
- THE DEVIL'S 8 (shares the award with the similarly-themed DIRTY DOZEN!)
- THE GREEN SLIME (up there equal with THE X FROM OUTER SPACE!...and ALL Godzillas & Gameras etc etc!!!)
- LOGAN'S RUN (a childhood fave that remains a fave!)
- NIGHTMARE CITY (well, out of all those classics, eg DAWN OF THE DEAD, CANNIBAL HOLOCAUST, EATEN ALIVE, etc etc...I had to pick ONE! heh)

...and...THE OMEGA MAN!!!!...equal with...PLANET OF THE APES... and... and... Aaaarrrggghhh!!!!!

Whoops, that's 6(7?8?)! (Notice I got to mention others too? heh heh)...

Wow, plus a billion other movies...

Impossible question, actually!


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: My 5*

Ok, now that Foxbat has got me started, I can't stop!  Here's a much longer list of my favorites - whether they are the best technically is up for question, but sure enjoyed the heck out of them.

Children's Movies:
1. Bedknobs and Broomsticks - great singing, wonderful use of animation, witchcraft, war, abandoned children and it all ends happily ever after.
2.  The Wizard of Oz - a wonderful story of appreciating your surroundings, and watching what you wish for.
3. The Neverending Story
4. The Dark Crystal - another Jim Henson wonder
5. Pippi Longstocking - I thought she was the coolest person in the world and I wanted to be her.  Unfortunately, keeping a horse in the house wasn't in the picture for me .

Drama:
1. The Shawshank Redemption
2. Bridge on The River Kwai - this is a well-told story that never gets old.
3. The Dirty Dozen
4. The Sting
5. Dangerous Liaisons

Fantasy:
1. LOTR
2. Ladyhawke - I can't get enough of Matthew Broderick, Michelle Pfeifer and of course Rutger Hauer 
3. Legend - I love the cinematography on this one.  Absolutely beautiful.
4. Time Bandits
5. Dr. Doolittle (the original with Rex Harrison) - I still wish I could talk to the animals!

Comedy:
1. Clockwise
2. Top Secret!/Real Genius are tied - Val Kilmer has a surprising talent for comedy.
3. Yellowbeard - I don't know what they were drinking when they made this movie but I'd like to have some...
4. All of Me - Lily Tomlin and Steve Martin should have made more movies together.
5. The Gods Must Be Crazy - I laugh myself silly over this one.

Classic:
1. Captain Blood - Errol Flynn, need I say more?
2. Auntie Mame
3. The Secret Life of Walter Mitty - Danny Kaye played the hapless rube very well.
4. Kind Hearts and Coronets - another Alec Guinness wonder.
5. The Scarlet Pimpernel (the original with Leslie Howard and Merle Oberon)

SF:
1. Blade Runner
2. Star Wars
3. Mad Max
4. The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Accross The Eighth Dimension
5. Journey to the Center of the Earth

Ok, now that I've bored everyone, I'll stop!  Although I could go on...I did skip some genres like the 'shoot-em-ups' or the westerns but I had to stop .


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: My 5*

Some interesting choices here. I'm definitely going to have to hunt some of them down and get in the popcorn


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra

*Re: My 5*

Just eat your popcorn in private, pal!   So annoying in the cinema...ha ha...

OH GOD YEAH...Journey To The Centre Of The Earth...Bridge On The River Kwai...fantastic!

Let's not forget...ZULU!!!...duh-duh-daaaaaaa......duh-duh-DAAAAAAAAA......duh-DUH-duh-duh.......

CLASSICS? Oh where does one start? (You know in Cassablanca there is no "Play it again, Sam!"...???)...ha...MUTINY ON THE BOUNTY is a good one...ANGELS WITH DIRTY FACES....KING KONG, FRANKENSTEIN, ha ha...

COMEDY????? Now don't get me started! CARRY ON = all the way!!!!!! Cheech & Chong...???


----------



## riffraff

*Re: My 5*

yay! someone else likes dark city.  i also like clockwork orange, rocky horror, sleeper and beetlejuice.  but that will prob change by 2 moz.  is the neverending story a film as well then? because I've got the book and I loved reading it.  still do.


----------



## mzarynn

*Re: My Top 5 '80s Films*



			
				McMurphy said:
			
		

> I remember some films that I can't believe I loved as a kid. Howard the Duck, Masters of the Universe, the Movie, and Short Circuit are the most embarrassing examples that come to mind.]
> 
> Good question!!


I'm with you on Howard the Duck and Short Circuit.  I remember loving the movies... I just can't remember why.

Another 80s movie I love was Labyrinth.  But that one I can be proud of, as I still love Brian Froud's art.


As for actually picking five favorite movies...  I'm just afraid I would leave something out.  But hey!  I'll try.  No specific order.

1. Shakespeare in Love-  I don't usually cry at movies...  but I watched it four days in a row and it made me cry every time.  Gotta love the those tear-jerking, stress-filled days of college.

2. Midsummer night's Dream- I went through a Shakespeare phaze.

3.  The Lord of the Rings Trilogy-  of course.

4.  Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon-  I loved this movie.  It's best with the subtitles.  

5.  The Mask of Zorro-  Don't laugh!  I used to watch Zorro as a child and I was thrilled with the movie.

6.  Evita-  Now that I am reminded of Antonio Banderas, I *must *put this movie on the list.  I fell in love with the soundtrack before I even saw the movie.  Andrew Lloyd Webber, Madonna, and Antonio... how can you go wrong?


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: My 5*



> yay! someone else likes dark city


I rate this film as well( very highly). It was very unfortunate in that it was eclipsed by The Matrix but it is probably one of the most underrated  films in the last 5 years. I just loved the blend of Fantasy and Film Noir.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: My 5*



> Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon- I loved this movie. It's best with the subtitles


 I definitely agree with this. The film should be seen as is for its full impact - and if it's foreign - that means subtitles. There's nothing worse than poorly mixed overdubbing.

I recently bought City Of Lost Children on DVD and was appalled to find that it was an English only version. No character to the voices meant that the soul was ripped out of this wonderful film.


----------



## dwndrgn

*Re: My 5*

The City of Lost Children is a wonderful movie!  I was just thinking of it earlier today.  Are you psychic?


----------



## mac1

*Re: My 5*



			
				Foxbat said:
			
		

> I rate this film as well( very highly). It was very unfortunate in that it was eclipsed by The Matrix but it is probably one of the most underrated films in the last 5 years. I just loved the blend of Fantasy and Film Noir.


Yeah, love Dark City! I thought the Matrix actually robbed a lot from Dark City actually. The premise was basically the same, but Dark City was a little more stylish in my opinion. (Plus it had the glory of Ricard O'Brian (lol!))

(As for picking just 5 movies, that might take me a while! 25 i could have done )


----------



## silvercloak

*Re: My 5*



			
				littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Like dwndrgn says, it changes from day to day. But I'll give it a try in today's mood. Won't be in any particular order, though - I'm not capable of that level of analysis today, I don't think.
> 
> The Right Stuff - Ensemble acting, a great script, wonderful subject matter, brilliant effects - but only where they're needed. I just love this movie.
> 
> A Hard Day's Night - Well, being a Beatles fan from way, way back (I'm old enough to remember seeing them the first time they were on Sullivan's show ), of course I love this film. But, aside from that, it really is brilliant comedy.
> 
> Rebel Without A Cause - This really is a very 50s film, but that's okay. I love this one for so many reasons. James Dean - don't have to say any more than that, really. The thing is, this is a landmark film - in some ways it invented the modern teenager. And, of course, Griffith Park Observatory is in it. I grew up going to the observatory, I've seen countless planetarium shows there, so seeing the film brings back many memories about that.
> 
> The Day The Earth Stood Still - I've talked about this before here. This is the perfect science fiction film. Period.
> 
> Empire Records - Yeah. Okay. It's about a day in the life of a record store. It's basically a teenager movie. But it is just so well crafted, from my point of view, that I love it. Also, I had a friend who worked in a record store, and it isn't all that far off the mark.
> 
> And then there are all the other films that keep popping up in my mind: "Gone With The Wind", "The Abyss", "2001", LOTR trilogy, "Home for the Holidays", "Victor/Victoria", "Kalifornia", "Manhunter", "Close Encounters of the Third Kind", the original Star Wars trilogy, and more. I think the problem is, I've seen too many movies. Nah. That couldn't be it.


Damn I love Empire Records. That is where I want to work. Liv Taylor at her utmost hotness. Even hotter than in LoTR.


----------



## iansales

*Top Ten SF Films*

Looks like this topic's not been covered for a while - and since I posted on this very subject on another forum - I thought it might be worthwhile rejuvenating it. That's *science fiction *films, by the way. No fantasy. Otherwise *Lord of the Rings* would appear in everyone's top ten 

So, favourite ten science fiction films. Here's my list, in no particular order...

*Dune*, dir. David Lynch
It made a bit of a mess of the book, but the production design still definitively evokes the Duniverse for me. Tthe various versions knocking about give pointers to what Lynch was trying to achieve, and how good it could have been. Mind you, I still think it's a crying shame Jodorowsky never got to make his version...

*Brazil*, dir. Terry Gilliam
Orwell's *1984* might have been written as a cautionary tale, but it should have been a black comedy. But never mind, Gilliam did it for us anyway.

*Until the End of the World*, dir. Wim wenders
Probably the best presentation of a near-future world ever committed to celluloid - even if the film does feel a little like two stories badly welded together.

*Alien*, dir. Ridley Scott
The first and best of the franchise. It still gives me a fright when the alien attacks Dallas in the air-duct. Not to mention the time my cat, on my lap at the time, decided to cough up a furball at the exact moment the chestburster starts eating its way out of John Hurt...

*Delicatessen*, dir. Jeunet & Caro
Yet more proof that dystopias should be black comedies. It's the only way to make them both palatable and entertaining.

*Solaris*, dir. Andrei Tarkovsky
The fact that I will happily rewatch a 3-hour Russian-language film says just about all that needs to be said of this film.

*Star Trek: the Motion Picture*, dir. Robert wise
The most outright science-fictional films of the franchise (possibly because a sf author, Alan Dean Foster, provided the plot), and not an extended television episode as almost all the others seem to be.

*Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow*, dir. Kerry Conran
Not only did the Conrans superbly evoke the look of pulp sf in their production design, but they even faithfully paid homage to the story-telling techniques of that period. Which is probably why it bombed at the box-office.

*The Thing*, dir. John Carpenter
It's gruesome and gory, and it's the best thing Carpenter has ever done.

*Starship Troopers*, dir. Paul Verhoeven
Doogie Howser in a Gestapo greatcoat! What more do you need to know? And the film continues to entertain me - when I see the reactions to it of many Heinlein fans...


----------



## Pyan

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Woo, cat among the pigeons time!

*Star Wars* - the original 1977 film, still one of the best.

*The Day the Earth Stood Still *(1951) - _Klaatu barada nicto!
_ 
*Alien *(1979) and:

*Aliens *(1986) - Both excellent, in totally different ways.
*
Star Trek IV - The Voyage Home *(1986) The best of the ST films.

*Blade Runner* (1982) - will the future* really* look like this?
*
The Incredibles *(2004) - Best superhero action by a mile!

[FONT=verdana,helvetica,sans-serif]* 2001: A Space Odyssey* (1968) - even today , the SFX stand up.

*Tron* (1982) -  Almost forgotten now, but the computer graphics *amazed* me at the time!

*Men in Black *(1997) - just so much fun.
[/FONT]


----------



## tangaloomababe

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

iansales: I would have to disagree on Alien I personally liked *Aliens* better (the second one)  It was scarier.  I watched the original Alien a little whiel ago and felt it dragged to much.
Love *Blade Runner *I could watch this movie over and over.

*2001: A Space Odyssey *simply because it just leaves that lasting impression oh and the music.

*The Quiet Earth: *Ok so its not your convential s/f movie but I would put it in that catagory and for the same reasons as 2001.

*Star Wars- The first one *I remember going to the cinema and watching this, the beginning of things to come, it just blew me away and the smoothy silk voice of Alec Guiness to boot.

*Planet of the Apes: *Again the first one with Charlton Heston, and again it was one of those movies you just never forget, plus it made so interesting statements about the human race.

*Starship Troopers:* Although I reaaly love this movie I was never sure if I should take it seriously or not.

*Serenity: *For no other reason than I couldnt get enough of Firefly so this prolongued the experience and I love that spaceship.


----------



## The Ace

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

I'll just stick with one;

THE FORBIDDEN PLANET.


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

*Star Wars* - _a great movie, the only SW i think is really great_.

_*The Terminator 2 -*_ _Best action,robot SF i have seen. Very cool._
*
Alien  -  *_Ripley and the alien monsters are a good combo._

*Serenity -  *_Firefly is my fav SF show after Stargate so of course i loved this movie._
*
Planet of the Apes -  *_The first one is very good. The hole idea of the apes and humans was very interesting. Too bad the other movies was garbage._

* Ghost In The Shell*_ - Very good with interesting versions of Cyborgs.

*Robocop - *I liked the hole Robot Cop and how he was*.  *What i can say not my fault hollywood has making mostly action oriented in the last decade_
[FONT=verdana,helvetica,sans-serif]*
Matrix - *_I liked the hole machine vs humans idea. 
_ 
*Men in Black -*_ the many different aliens and the galactic police force thing. Plus it was very funny too._[/FONT]
*
Minority Report -  *_The hole stop crime before it happens was interesting. _


_ Sadly i havent seen the old great SF movies people hail.  Like Forbidden Planet,2001,Clock Orange etc

Im hoping to watch those and hope i like them. Since hollywood arent popping good SF these days i have to go back to the past_


----------



## Tabasco

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



The Ace said:


> I'll just stick with one;


 
Barbarella!


----------



## Steve Jordan

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

*Metropolis* - the one that started it all!

*Solaris* - either version!... one of the most thoughtful and fantastic

*2001: A Space Odyssey* - Kubrick's art + Clarke's intelligence

*Soylent Green* - I was "scared straight"

*Blade Runner* - who's the robot, and who's the human?...

*Ghost in the Shell* - robot, human... what's the difference?

*Star Wars* *(Episode IV)* - raw fun on celluloid

*Gattaka* - dna doesn't make the man

*The Andromeda Strain* - man vs microbe... we were sooo lucky

*Akira* - humans are the "ultimate weapons"


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

There seem to be a few films turning up on a lot of lists  But there are also those which only seem to appear on one list.

Btw, Steve, I believe it was George Méliès Le Voyage dans la Lune which "started it all".


----------



## Steve Jordan

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



iansales said:


> There seem to be a few films turning up on a lot of lists  But there are also those which only seem to appear on one list.
> 
> Btw, Steve, I believe it was George Méliès Le Voyage dans la Lune which "started it all".



Depends on how you look at it.  I see _Le Voyage dans la Lune_ as a piece which was clearly a light-hearted expression on film (the _Star Wars_ of its day, perhaps), but ultimately forgettable beside Méliès' other films, and outside of its early novelty.  

_Metropolis_, on the other hand, stands as the very _prototype_ of the science fiction movie, pioneering cinematic and storytelling techniques that are used in SF to this day, including every one of the top 10 movies in my list. (My full description of _Metropolis_ is here, for anyone interested.)

Sure, just my opinion.

As far as the lists... hey, not everyone wants, or gets, the same things out of SF.  So you wouldn't expect everyone's lists to be basically the same, would you?


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Um, I'll have to watch *Metropolis* again one day. I have it on DVD somewhere. From what I remember of it (and it's been many years since I last saw it), it and *Spione* were very similar.

On the other hand... I'm not sure what I'd pick as the first "true" science fiction film.

And the lists... Actually, I was hoping for a little more variety


----------



## Urien

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

In no particular order:

1. Blade Runner. Those cityscapes, that music, the uncertainty.
2. Alien. Brilliant, desolate and terrifying.
3. Aliens. "Affirmative."
4. Forbidden planet. Terrifying monster, great sounds, ideas and special effects.
5. Matrix. 
6. Terminator.
7. The incredible shrinking man. 
8. The Thing.
9. Dark Star
10. Star Wars

Honourable mentions: 

Them. Classic B movie giant ants.
Close Encounters.
Donnie Darko.
T2.
Solaris
Starship Troopers
Silent Running
Planet of the Apes


----------



## Tillane

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

In no particular order (just to be different):

*Blade Runner* - atmospheric, beautiful, mournful.  Brilliant.
*The Fifth Element* - Probably the ultimate in guilty filmic pleasures.
*Casshern* - Fight scenes and visuals that knock The Matrix into a cocked hat.
*Ghost in The Shell* - Probably the best SF anime ever.
*Metropolis* - still stunning; Fritz Lang's vision of the future is breathtaking.
*Brazil* - Terry Gilliam is a genius - and the ending still gives me chills.
*The City of Lost Children* - Jeunet's masterpiece of oddness.
*2001* - visually stunning, surprisingly optimistic vision of the...erm...future.
*Invasion of the Body Snatchers* - so, so creepy.
*A Clockwork Orange* - shocking, but brilliant.


----------



## that old guy

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Can't decide on the order, sorry:

The Empire Strikes Back
A.I.
The Matrix (first one only!)
Bladerunner
Terminator 2
Clockwork Orange
2001
Minority Report
Equilibrium
Altered States (though this may veer to horror)


----------



## Steve Jordan

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



iansales said:


> And the lists... Actually, I was hoping for a little more variety



Well, for a top 10 list, you've already got (by my count) 45 individual movies, everything from Barbarella to Donny Darko!  Not bad variety by me.


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

True. There are a lot of films mentioned only once. But the old favourites are leading the pack... *Blade Runner*, *Star Wars: A New Hope*, *2001: A Space Odyssey*... I'm surprised that *Alien* is leading *Aliens*, as it's usually the other way around.


----------



## williamjm

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Most of the films mentioned so far have been good. My personal top 10 would be something like (in not particular order):

2001 : A Space Odyssey
Blade Runner
Dark City
Donnie Darko
The Matrix
The Terminator
City of Lost Children
Serenity
Vanilla Sky 
Galaxy Quest (my favourite sci-fi comedy)

On a similar note, what are your top 10 Fantasy films? I'll go for:

Lord of the Rings 1/2/3
Being John Malkovich
Princess Mononoke
Spirited Away
Pan's Labyrinth
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Brotherhood of the Wolf
Intacto


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



iansales said:


> True. There are a lot of films mentioned only once. But the old favourites are leading the pack... *Blade Runner*, *Star Wars: A New Hope*, *2001: A Space Odyssey*... I'm surprised that *Alien* is leading *Aliens*, as it's usually the other way around.




Sorry for missing the different and good SF and having too populistic taste in hollywood SF


----------



## tangaloomababe

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Steve Jordan, I forgot *Soylent Green,* I love this movie. Charlton Heston was great but I particuarky liked Edward G Robinson.

Originally posted by williamjm


> Brotherhood of the Wolf



William much as I love this movie, I dont think I would call it s/f, but then I supose sci fi is a fairly loose term, I'd be more inclined to call it Fantasy/Horror.  Its a great film though whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Steve Jordan

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

And _I _was just thinking, I forgot _Vanilla Sky_.  Yeah, making lists like this can be tough!


----------



## Tea is my copilot

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

I see different dystopias on your lists....I'm curious to know which one you think is the best?


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Why not the original *Abre los Ojos*, rather than the remake *Vanilla Sky*? It's better, too. Well, let's face it, Hollywood has a long and undistinguished record of remaking foreign films and doing a bad job of it.


----------



## Wolfeborn

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

No order just the order I thought of them, hmm

Bladerunner
Aliens
Ghost in the shell
Dark city
Starship troopers
Fifth Element
Solaris
Star wars IV
Logans run
Metropolis

Few old favourites


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



iansales said:


> Why not the original *Abre los Ojos*, rather than the remake *Vanilla Sky*? It's better, too. Well, let's face it, Hollywood has a long and undistinguished record of remaking foreign films and doing a bad job of it.




Yeah the spanish version was alot better.  One of the best euro films i have seen in a long time.

It was really like dark and creepy sometimes.


Vanilla Sky made me laugh how tame it was in comparison.

Can i repost my top ten?  Cause i forgot about this in my list.


----------



## Steve Jordan

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

I never considered _Ghost in the Shell_ to be a Dystopia.  I might suggest _Soylent Green_ instead, or _Silent Running_.

We could start any number of "top 10" corollaries: Top 10 Dystopias; Utopias; Action-based; Intellectual/thoughtful; Tech Run Amok; Animated.  The list goes on and on!


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

"intellectual/thoughtful"... well, that's pretty much all of Hollywood's output excluded then


----------



## Steve Jordan

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



iansales said:


> "intellectual/thoughtful"... well, that's pretty much all of Hollywood's output excluded then


...
*2001
Solaris
Gattacka
Soylent Green
Andromeda Strain
*
...okay, I'm out.

But seriously, folks (thank you, I'm here all week... try the veal!)... you're right, Ian, the "thoughtful/intelligent SF" list would be shortest of all...


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

And four of those films are adaptations of novels...


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Oh, except *2001* isn't really.


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Well it is in some ways cause i read he didnt finish the story before after the movie came out.  That they didnt wait for him to finish the story which is prolly why people think the movie doesnt end as well as the novel.


Gattaca i liked.  Is it also a novel?  I wish cause something tells me it would be alot better than the movie


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

*Solaris* - based on a novel by Stanislaw Lem.
*Soylent Green* - based on *Make Room! Make Room!* by Harry Harrison.
*2001* - inspired on the short story 'The Sentinel'; the novel was written alongside the film.
*The Andromeda Strain* - based on the novel by Michael Crichton.


----------



## ilthaniel

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



Connavar of Rigante said:


> Gattaca i liked.  Is it also a novel?  I wish cause something tells me it would be a lot better than the movie



Personally I can't really name a movie that actually enhanced the novel... 

And my personal top 10; again in no particular order:
-Galaxy Quest.
-The Iron Giant.
-The Thing (with kurt Russell).
-T1.
-The Incredibles.
-Blade Runner.
-the Fifth Element.
-Akira.
-Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow.
-Aliens.

Oh, and about different lists that can be made, we shouldn't forget the (probably) easiest list: Top 10 worst SF-movies..


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Haha that is an easy list mine would be topped by Doom


----------



## ilthaniel

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Aren't you forgetting Highlander II?


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Wasnt that the one with Sean Connery?


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

*Highlander: Endgame* was worse than *Highlander 2: The Quickening*, although there's not much in it.


----------



## ilthaniel

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Yes, but it was mostly the one that played in the future where the Immortals came from the planet Zeist... 

That is a personal opinion, I'd say, Iansales...  Personally I think they don't even come close to each other in badness. But then, I kinda like the series...


----------



## williamjm

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



tangaloomababe said:


> William much as I love this movie, I dont think I would call it s/f, but then I supose sci fi is a fairly loose term, I'd be more inclined to call it Fantasy/Horror.  Its a great film though whatever you want to call it.



That's why I listed Brotherhood of the Wolf under Fantasy. Admittedly it is debateable whether it really is Fantasy either.



> Why not the original *Abre los Ojos*, rather than the remake *Vanilla Sky*? It's better, too. Well, let's face it, Hollywood has a long and undistinguished record of remaking foreign films and doing a bad job of it.



I was debating which one to include. I think they're both very good movies and they're similar enough that it's difficult to chose between them (obviously if you really value originality then Abre Los Ojos would have the advantage). ALO did has some scenes that really should have been in VS as well - particularly the scene near the end where he's running around with the gun (allegedly this was shot for VS as well but got cut, I think it does appear in the trailer) - and it does got a bit further in showing the main character being injured. On the other hand, I thought the glossy Hollywood production and Tom Cruise were actually quite apt for a story where the main character is meant to be a vain spoiled playboy. I also think the supporting characters were more memorable in VS (I particularly like Kurt Russel's psychiatrist), the soundtrack is good and the opening scene with Tom Cruise wandering through the empty New York is very effective.


----------



## Rawled Demha

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

i know this is gonna sound dodgy, but conceptually i did like the matrix...the effects werent so bad either


----------



## Tabasco

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

There was a movie with Sean Connery, where he was a police officer or something on an asteroid, or a space mining colony. I remember thinking 'This is great!', but I only saw it once, long ago, and forgot the name.

Also, does Event Horizon count? Because that movie totally rules.


----------



## Steve Jordan

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



Tabasco said:


> There was a movie with Sean Connery, where he was a police officer or something on an asteroid, or a space mining colony. I remember thinking 'This is great!', but I only saw it once, long ago, and forgot the name.
> 
> Also, does Event Horizon count? Because that movie totally rules.



The Connery film was called _Outland_.  I think you remember it more fondly than I do!

And yes, _Event Horizon_ certainly counts as SF, or at least SF-based horror (like _Alien_).  I thought it went a bit overboard, but the premise was excellent.


----------



## 2nddan

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Good films.
My favorite is _The Postman_ and then _When Worlds Collide_.
Otherwise the films I would list have already been done.
For worst films, I'd add _The Crawling Eye_. But it was the first sci-fi film my dad let me watch. I think he thought it would warp my mind or something.
The book for _The Postman_ sucked big time. The movie was much better, and most people thought the movie also sucked!


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



Steve Jordan said:


> The Connery film was called _Outland_.  I think you remember it more fondly than I do!
> 
> And yes, _Event Horizon_ certainly counts as SF, or at least SF-based horror (like _Alien_).  I thought it went a bit overboard, but the premise was excellent.



I think I'm the opposite here -I thought *Outland* wasn't bad, and *Event Horizon* was terrible. In fact, the only thing directed by Paul WS Anderson (not to be confused with Paul Thomas Anderson) that I've thought was any good was was the made-for-tv film *The Sight* - starring Andrew McCarthy as an architect in London who encounters a haunted hotel. But it's not sf, so it doesn't count


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



Rawled Demha said:


> i know this is gonna sound dodgy, but conceptually i did like the matrix...the effects werent so bad either



No shame in it at all.  

Many people like the concept of Matrix. Its what made it famous,not  only the action effects.


I mean using people as batteries thats the most appealing  thing with Matrix.


----------



## ilthaniel

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



2nddan said:


> The book for _The Postman_ sucked big time. The movie was much better, and most people thought the movie also sucked!



Just to prove people's opinions differ; I quite liked the book and when I saw from excerpts what they'd done to it I've refused to watch it. I know you generally shouldn't compare the movie with the book, but I have my limits...


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

You *MUST *compare the movie to its book.


Otherwise you are too nice to hollywood and thier crappy movie versions.


----------



## ilthaniel

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

But if you do that even movies that are enjoyable will become irritating to a certain extend... For example; I've never understood why Peter Jackson had Faramir take Frodo and Sam to Osgiliath, I just can't see the use of it, especially since it makes me doubt the wisdom of Faramir the Wise...


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Well i meant if the movie is different but good thats enough.


But there is no excuse if its totaly different and then suck.

I mean Godfather I,II are great movies but the book is alittle better and different, still the movies got what made the book great and thats enough.

Sadly thats the only example of a movie being almost as good as the book i know.


----------



## Steve Jordan

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



Connavar of Rigante said:


> I mean using people as batteries thats the most appealing  thing with Matrix.



_I_ thought the idea that we're all really living in a virtual reality, and don't know it, is the most appealing idea in _The Matrix_.

A movie simply can't be "like the book," and still be a good movie... the two mediums are too different.  You _have_ to make changes to the original content to satisfy the film story-telling method, or it shouldn't be done.


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Read my post above the movie not being like book.  Thats what i think.


*I thought the idea that we're all really living in a virtual reality

*_Thats the same thing really i mean we lived in VR cause they needed as alive while they used us as a battery_

The most shocking and greatest about the movie was when Morpheus explained to Neo about everything really and then showed him the battery cause that whats humans were to the machines.


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

There are plenty of cases where the film is actually superior to the book. Some examples that spring to mind are *Starship Troopers*, *Marnie*, and *The Commitments*.


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Thats in your OP. 


_Try finding ten people in these forums thinking ST movie is better_ *RAH's Classic* *and Hugo Award winning for Best Novel......*


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

I don't think it would be that difficult.

Btw, while the film of *Starship Troopers* didn't actually win the Hugo in 1998, it _was_ short-listed.


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

In fact, looking through this thread, I think there's your ten people already. And most of them, I see, have made the same point to you.


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

On *Starship Troopers*: I have to disagree; I don't think the film is superior. But then, the film was going for something completely different than the book; so to me it's sort of like comparing spiced apples and beefsteak.....


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Were you eating those at the time you posted? Spiced apples and beefsteak seem a... strange pair to use.


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



iansales said:


> Were you eating those at the time you posted? Spiced apples and beefsteak seem a... strange pair to use.


 
LOL. No... I was just attempting to pick two things which had about as little in common as two comestibles could.... 

EDIT: Ooops! Pardon the unintentional alliteration....


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Unless you meant beefsteak tomatoes... in which case, they're both fruit. So not all that different


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



iansales said:


> Unless you meant beefsteak tomatoes... in which case, they're both fruit. So not all that different


 
_Touché!_


----------



## williamjm

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



Connavar of Rigante said:


> The most shocking and greatest about the movie was when Morpheus explained to Neo about everything really and then showed him the battery cause that whats humans were to the machines.



It's just a pity that motivation doesn't actually make any sense - they'll have to spend more energy keeping the humans alive than they can ever get back from the humans. I wouldn't say it is a major problem, because understanding of the Second Law of Thermodynamics isn't an important part of an action movie's appeal, but it is still slightly irritating. I would have must preferred what was allegedly the Wachowski's original idea - that human's brain capacity was being used to provide computational power for the machines. That would actually have made more sense.


----------



## Steve Jordan

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



williamjm said:


> It's just a pity that motivation doesn't actually make any sense... I would have must preferred what was allegedly the Wachowski's original idea - that human's brain capacity was being used to provide computational power for the machines. That would actually have made more sense.



Agreed, that does make more sense (assuming it's true, because this is the first I'd heard of it).  Makes you wonder who would have decided that "human batteries" was more palatable to audiences than "human computers," anyway...


----------



## ilthaniel

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

The producers, is the first thing that I can think of. After all, how often don't you hear that the producer asks for a rewrite because he thinks it wil make the movie more successfull...
Although, it might just as easily have been one (or more) of the actors. I'm thinking mostly of what Sean Connery wanted to have changed in his character Alan Quartermain. I'd love to read the comics someday so I can see how the story is supposed to go...
Then again, the director can also have a strong influence on the script....

Hmm.. I see what you mean, Steve...


----------



## manephelien

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

*The Abyss*, but only the Director's Cut is my absolutely favorite sci-fi movie of all time. The theater cut's naff ending almost ruined it for me, but I'm so glad they got the director's cut.

Other favorites in no particular order:
The Fifth Element
T2
Aliens (infinitely superior to Alien, IMO)
Abre los Ojos
2001
Dr. Strangelove
Star Trek: First Contact
Blade Runner



I haven't seen many of the classics such as Solaris, so I can't comment on them.

I love Star Wars, but I don't see it as sci-fi. It's space opera. Very good entertainment, especially the OT, but still not sci-fi.

Does King Kong count? If it does, I like both the original and PJ's version. It's quite amazing to see how many shots in the new version are straight from the original, even if the effects have been updated.

Event Horizon is just about the worst movie, of any genre, that I've ever seen. Just goes to show how much tastes differ and that you can't really argue about preferences.


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

If *The Fifth Element* is sf, then I don't see why Star Wars can't be. Besides, space opera is generally considered a sub-genre of science fiction - as, in fact, is science fantasy.

Not sure I'd call *Dr Strangelove* sf , though...


----------



## Quokka

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Been meaning to post here for a bit, not in any order:

_Forbidden Planet_ - Even as a SFF fan its impressive that I could watch this 50 years after it was made and really enjoy it.

_Aliens - _Alien was great but this has to be one of the best sequels ever, rather than repeat the original story with slight changes they completely changed the basis from a hidden monster thriller to an all out bug hunt army buddy movie and it just worked brilliantly.... and who here didn't want one of those forklifts?

_The City of Lost Children - _Sci fi? Fantasy? Don't know but its a beautiful movie

_When Worlds Collide - _Maybe not a top 10 movie but a personal favourite, one of the first Saturday midday movies I remember watching on tv as a kid and I still love movies with scientists discovering/causing the end of the world .

_Dark City -_ Loved it

_Gattaca - _A sci fi that works without aliens, guns or violence.

_Mad Max_ - The aussie outback works so well as a post apocalyptic wasteland

_The Matrix_ - Forget the sequels and the hype and this was actually a very good movie (like Star Trek just don't make it a way of life).


_Night of the Living Dead_ - Is it Sci-Fi? Maybe technically (Radiation from a satellite does start it all) ... either way its such a brilliant movie I thought I'd add it anyway. 

_Metropolis_ - Gets alot of respect and deserves every bit of it.


and some of the ones that were in then out 

_The Andomedra Strain _
_Star Trek 2:Wrath of Khan_ (First contact was good but this is still the best Star Trek movie IMO)
_Final Fantasy: Advent Children_ (2 out of 3; great for FF7 fans to see more of the characters, the CGI is just so impressive but didnt quite hook me with the story) 
_Predator_


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Hmmm for me it would be...in no particular order...

Alien & Aliens
Close Encounters
Matrix
Dune
War of the Worlds (Spielberg and George Pal)
Terminator
Independence Day
2010 (not 2001)
The Abyss


----------



## Ragnar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

In no particular...

Blade Runner
The Day the Earth Caught Fire
The Matrix
First Contact
Planet of the Apes (1968)
12 Monkeys
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Silent Running
The Andromeda Strain


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



iansales said:


> I don't think it would be that difficult.
> 
> Btw, while the film of *Starship Troopers* didn't actually win the Hugo in 1998, it _was_ short-listed.





So what many horrible movies have been short listed but there are a reason they didnt win 


Sure you can like the movie over the book but you cant compare the importantce the book has had to a movie not many remember.


This just an example what the book has meant to alot of people:


_*While powered armor is Starship Troopers' most famous legacy, its influence extends deep into contemporary warfare. Almost half a century after its publication, Starship Troopers is on the reading lists of the United States Army,[30] the United States Marine Corps,[31][32][33] and the United States Navy.[34] It is the only science fiction novel on the reading list at four of the five United States military academies. When Heinlein wrote Starship Troopers the United States military was a largely conscripted force, with conscripts serving two year hitches. Today the U.S. military has incorporated many ideas similar to Heinlein's concept of an all-volunteer, high-tech strike force. In addition, references to the book keep appearing in military culture. In 2002 a Marine general described the future of Marine Corps clothing and equipment as needing to emulate the Mobile Infantry.[35]*_


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

They probably say the same about David Drake's novels. It comes as no surprise that the military reads militaristic novels. However, *Starship Troopers*' "importance" has never really spread beyond the US.

And you can hardly say the film is one "not many remember". It grossed $121m worldwide. And has no doubt grossed millions on sell-through.


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Im not saying it doesnt have fans that liked it but most of the people have seen the movie remember it only as bug killing feast. Im talking about the mainstream that didnt care about the satire but only wanted some space action.  Heck that was the reason i saw the movie when it came out.

121 mil is good but at the cost of that type of hollywood movie it would be a flopp if it didnt make that kind of money. 


About  *Starship Troopers*'  novel's "importance" its hard knowing if the importance spread outside US. How do you check that out.

Fans wise im sure its important all around the world. There are prolly millions like me that remember it as RAH better works. It made me RAH fan cause of its ideas that still make people react whether they like the book or not.


----------



## manephelien

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



iansales said:


> If *The Fifth Element* is sf, then I don't see why Star Wars can't be. Besides, space opera is generally considered a sub-genre of science fiction - as, in fact, is science fantasy.
> 
> Not sure I'd call *Dr Strangelove* sf , though...



Okay, in that case I'll include SW4 among my favorite movies ever. 
*
Starship Troopers* was interesting and certainly thought-provoking, even if I'd hate to live in the society it describes. The problem with the military is that it teaches you to obey legitimate orders rather than think for yourself and question the government. That may be very comfortable for those in power, but hardly for the rest of us. Universal suffrage may have its faults (the biggest one being that it requires a well-educated and motivated populace to function properly), but it still has more advantages than the alternatives.


----------



## iansales

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



Connavar of Rigante said:


> Im not saying it doesnt have fans that liked it but most of the people have seen the movie remember it only as bug killing feast. Im talking about the mainstream that didnt care about the satire but only wanted some space action.  Heck that was the reason i saw the movie when it came out.



And that was why it was so good - because it _wasn't_ a bug killing feast 



Connavar of Rigante said:


> 121 mil is good but at the cost of that type of hollywood movie it would be a flopp if it didnt make that kind of money.



True enough. It cost $105m, so it didn't make that much money. It did well on sell-through, though.



Connavar of Rigante said:


> About  *Starship Troopers*'  novel's "importance" its hard knowing if the importance spread outside US. How do you check that out.
> 
> Fans wise im sure its important all around the world. There are prolly millions like me that remember it as RAH better works. It made me RAH fan cause of its ideas that still make people react whether they like the book or not.



Twenty years ago, I might have agreed. Now, I don't think it's held in quite the same regard. I personally don't know anyone who sings its praises (in real life, I mean), and I have a lot of friends in UK sf fandom.


----------



## The Upright Man

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

so im guessing no one liked *Stargate* and the somewhat film mission 1 - *the children of the gods*?


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Actually yes Stargate was very good - the multitude of spin off series didn't do much for me, but the original film was very good.

I've also thought of one more to add to my list - Children of Men.  The book was pants, but the film was absolutely awesome.  Eternal Sunshine and 12 Monkeys were both very good too, but I don't think they'd make my top 10.


----------



## Triceratops

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Star Wars
Close Encounters
The Thing
Alien
Logans Run
The Omega Man
Silent Running
A.I.
Blade Runner

And what the hell, the Road Warrior.

Tri


----------



## tarifa

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

The 5th element

Starwars (the original 3 IMO)

Bladerunner

Alien and Aliens

2001

Close encounters

Gattica

A. I. (but would have been really interested to see how it would have differed f kubrick hadn't died)

E.T. (loved it then, love it now!)

Matrix


----------



## The Upright Man

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

see still no stargate there


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Well, I'll put it on mine then


----------



## williamjm

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



The Upright Man said:


> so im guessing no one liked *Stargate* and the somewhat film mission 1 - *the children of the gods*?



The Stargate film is a good Science Fiction film, but it isn't really top-10 material. I would however have been interested to see how the originally planned sequels would have turned out, I remember from the Stargate director's commentary that Emmerich and Devlin didn't seem too keen about how the TV series plot developed.


----------



## Bant Warick

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Stargate is good and i'm very much a fan(atical?) of the series. But not top ten material.... Hmm A conversation for the stargate thread methinks. So on to my top ten in no particular order.

The Thing
Akira
The Matrix (I like to pretend the sequels don't exist)
Blade Runner Directors cut
Serenity (Why? Tell me why did they cancel it?)
Empire strikes back
Castle in the sky (More fantasy then sci-fi but meh, it was the film that got 7 year old me into the genre)
Star Trek: wrath of Khan
The planet of the Apes (NOT the remake)
Dark City


----------



## Viktor Kuprin

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

For the nine-month-long voyage to Mars, I would take:

_1. *Island of Lost Souls*_
_2. *The Day The Earth Stood Still*_
_3. *The War of the Worlds* (1953)_
_4. *20,000 Leagues Under the Sea*_
_5. *The Forbidden Planet*_
_6. *The Fabulous World of Jules Verne*_
_7. *Robinson Crusoe on Mars*_
_8. *The First Men in the Moon*_
_9. *2001: A Space Odyssey*_
_10. *Colossus: The Forbin Project*_

Anyone want to join me?


----------



## Tillane

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



Viktor Kuprin said:


> For the nine-month-long voyage to Mars, I would take:
> 
> _1. *Island of Lost Souls*_
> _2. *The Day The Earth Stood Still*_
> _3. *The War of the Worlds* (1953)_
> _4. *20,000 Leagues Under the Sea*_
> _5. *The Forbidden Planet*_
> _6. *The Fabulous World of Jules Verne*_
> _7. *Robinson Crusoe on Mars*_
> _8. *The First Men in the Moon*_
> _9. *2001: A Space Odyssey*_
> _10. *Colossus: The Forbin Project*_
> 
> Anyone want to join me?


Good choices...but I couldn't join anyone who didn't include Blade Runner.  Damn, I'm elitist.  How'd that happen?


----------



## Viktor Kuprin

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



Tillane said:


> Good choices...but I couldn't join anyone who didn't include Blade Runner. Damn, I'm elitist. How'd that happen?


 
Make Blade Runner number 11, Tillane. Roy Batty's final scene always chokes me up, so maybe I didn't want to embarass myself in front of the other cosmonauts.

_"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain ... Time to die."_

- Roy Batty, Bladerunner


----------



## Tillane

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Then count me in!

BTW, I wrote a whole dissertation on that scene as part of my "Utopia & Dystopia in modern writing" module at university.

Well, okay.  I included a few other things.  But it was my mainstay...


----------



## tangaloomababe

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Tillane I would have to agree, without Blade Runner there is no Top Ten!


----------



## Tillane

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

There is, but it's a poor Top Ten.

Same with 2001. IMHO...


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



The Upright Man said:


> so im guessing no one liked *Stargate* and the somewhat film mission 1 - *the children of the gods*?



The movie was crap compared to the awesome SG1 tv series.


Kurt Russell isnt nothing compared to Richard Dean Anderson as Jack.


----------



## Steve Jordan

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



Viktor Kuprin said:


> For the nine-month-long voyage to Mars, I would take:
> 
> _10. *Colossus: The Forbin Project*_



Ah, yes, Colossus.  Forgot all about that one... and I've got it on tape!  (See?  That's why these short lists are so hard!)

But for a 9-month voyage, I'm taking a Hell of a lot more than 10 movies!


----------



## steve12553

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

I just watched Howard Hawk's *The Thing from Another World* last night for the first time in a very long time. I hadn't remembered how intelligent the film was. Definitely something to consider. They pulled in much more of the original story concepts than I remembered.


----------



## The Upright Man

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

ok here i go...
1, Star Wars (A New Hope or The Star Wars if you wanna get technical)
2, Star Trek: First Contact
3 = Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
  = Terminator 2
5, Stargate SG-1
6, Matrix
7, Star Wars Ep III
8 = erm..The 6th Day
  = RoboCop


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

You know Stargate SG1 isnt a movie.

The movie is called simply Stargate.

If you have the Tv show in your list, then maybe you should post that in top ten best SF shows ever thread that must be around somewhere in these forums.


----------



## The Upright Man

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

u know what i ment..hmm i was watchin sg-1 atta same time

and am gonna change 6th day to serenity


----------



## Connavar

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



The Upright Man said:


> u know what i ment..hmm i was watchin sg-1 atta same time
> 
> and am gonna change 6th day to serenity




Then its understandble 

6th i thought was horrible, a good change.  Serenity is a nice SF.


----------



## matt-browne-sfw

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Hi, here's my list:

1) Silent Running
2) Gattaca
3) Alien
4) 2001
5) Minority Report
6) The Island
7) Star Trek Voyage Home
8) Soylent Green
9) A.I.
10) Star Trek First Contact
11) The Postman

Sorry, that was eleven. Do I have to pay extra?


----------



## The Upright Man

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

ill let you off, as the island sucked lol


----------



## Snowdog

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

In no particular order,

2001: A Space Odyssey
Alien
Blade Runner
Fahrenheit 451
Forbidden Planet
Quatermass and the Pit
Silent Running
Slaughterhouse Five
Soylent Green
The Quiet Earth


----------



## pie'oh'pah

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

Logan's Run
Pitch Black
The Matrix (1 only)
Tron
Dune
The Fifth Element
Serenity (I missed Firefly too)
Equilibrium
Armageddon (I know its cheesy but it makes me cry every time haha)
Terminator

The worst are The Island and Hitchhikers Guide to The Galaxy


----------



## Dexter

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*

In no particular order:

Aliens (I like the whole series, but #2 is the best)
Star Wars: A New Hope
Empire Strikes Back 
Armageddon
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Star Trek VI: The Undiscovered Country
Planet of the Apes (1967)
Stargate
Terminator
Road Warrior (I wish they'd make another Mad Max flick.)


----------



## steve12553

*Re: Top Ten SF Films*



Snowdog said:


> In no particular order,
> 
> 2001: A Space Odyssey
> Alien
> Blade Runner
> Fahrenheit 451
> Forbidden Planet
> Quatermass and the Pit
> Silent Running
> Slaughterhouse Five
> Soylent Green
> The Quiet Earth


 
Great choices.I'd put all of those in my top 15. very little tweaking.


----------



## fishi

My top 5:-

Dark knight 
Night at the museum
Yes man 
X-men movies
Mummy

I heard the dvd of yes man and mummy3 r releasing soon!


----------



## demos99

I did my Top Five films of all time at another site a couple of months ago, but I don't really need to think too hard about it because my Top Five is pretty well established these days:


_Citizen Kane_
_Apocalypse Now_
_Where Eagles Dare_
_Once Upon a Time in the West_
_The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp_
So, sorry, no SF or fantasy make it into my Top Five; for that you need the rest of my Top Ten, which would be:


_A Matter of Life and Death_
_Naked Lunch_
_Pulp Fiction_
_The Matrix_ trilogy
_The Lord of the Rings_ trilogy
Bubbling just outside the top ten are: _Lawrence of Arabia_, _Mishima: A Life In Four Chapters_, _Manhunter,_ _The Untouchables_ and _V for Vendetta_.


----------

